# Dumb question placing a tank



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I know this is a dumb question and I know the answer but may be a little lazy to fix it..lol
I am setting up a little 30 gal tank ontop of a table that is not as long as the tank. the tank hangs over an inch on each end. What do you think? Will it be ok?. I know I should goto a lumber store and get a board cut to the size of the tank and place it underneath. matter of fact I think I just might, now it's starting to bug me while writing this post. lol


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

If your having doubts do it now, much harder to do when its full of water.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

me tinks you answered jer own question meng!


----------

